# Wire loom box top



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

Found this in an attic of a house built in 1929 the other day...


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

I had no idea who made loom, cool, I assume they dont make it anymore for repair work


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

What does "guaranteed loom" mean anyway?


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice Find!:thumbup:


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a roll of loom left over from when I use to do a lot of work in old knob and tube homes but I havent dont much work on them lately.  I kind of miss it.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

I'd love to have an unopened box of that stuff.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I wonder how old that is? It's in great condition.

-John


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Big John said:


> I wonder how old that is? It's in great condition.
> 
> -John


theres a date oct, 10 1922 on the box. it looks good if its that old probably found in an attic


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

If I found an old box of loom I would probably put it in a clear plastic display case in my garage!


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

I would think its probably from around the 40's, I don't think it was left there from the original wiring of the house. The owner said her mom had some wiring done way back then, to add a recep in the bathroom and an exhaust fan in the kitchen. I saw it the first couple days I was working there, but it was face down. Looked too nice to be that old, but sure enough it was! The house is like a time warp, everything is in great condition. There was even old instructions on how to clean out a coal fired heater on one of the posts in the garage!


----------

